# Aquarium Cabinet



## Aqua Mark (21 Apr 2020)

Hi guys, thanks for letting me join. 

This is a picture of my planted aquarium, I also have a question. This tank is on a fluval Roma 200 cabinet, and has been since I set it up last 6 weeks ago, I’ve noticed a dip. Is this gonna hold? I thought it would be fine holding a tank that’s half the weight it’s meant for but there’s definitely a dip. I really don’t wanna empty the tank. Am I gonna have to get a new stand or at least reinforce this one? (Which I cant do until lock down is over). Thanks guys!


----------



## alto (22 Apr 2020)

These cabinets are often designed to support tanks based upon the edges (if that makes sense) - and mid-support of that top shelf (tank is resting on) may not be suitable to what you have 

Inspect the cabinet carefully for any water damage, these are usually some sort of laminate wood and often all it takes is a slow continuous leak 

If you’re confident there is no water damage, you can likely add 2x4 etc supports 
This thread includes details of modifying an IKEA Kallax for aquarium use 

I would contact Fluval about the cabinet design


----------

